
Have You Left a Money Trail on Venmo? - arankhanna
https://medium.com/@arankhanna/have-you-left-a-money-trail-on-venmo-d3676d624310#.pym72rck1
======
defenestration
Nicely written and illustrated, Aran. It clearly shows the startup dilemma of
growth by automatically sharing user activity vs. putting privacy first. I'm
wondering how this will work out for Venmo in the long run.

